# Trioil on the V



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anybody here follow TOL on the venture exchange (Trioil, not Toll Bros. south side). Just wondering if anybody has a sense of whether the current run up on news of a strike has much more leg.


----------

